# coyotes 13-18



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Last Sunday called in a triple (pretty sure a fourth was hanging back based off tracks), scored on one of them (hopefully mapes posts video here), then Wednesday called in a double and scored on a nice female

Season is almost done, but action had been getting hotter!


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Congrats again Kevin! If Mapes doesn't post the video I will 
.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice job rotty!


----------



## CreekFisherman (Jan 17, 2012)

Rotty: read this, might be able to help produce another dog in the future! 
http://www.longrangehunting.com/articles/calling-multiple-coyotes-1.php


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I always stay on stand and continue to call after a shot, and in the video that will soon (i hope) be posted, you can see that we heard more barking off to our north, (like on of the ones we just shot at), we moved closer to it and set up again, but didn't have any luck.
But thanks for the link anyway


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Hope this works.. Mapes and Rotty triple!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice video!  Sure wish I had a cameraman on my triple.


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

josh looks so excited, way to go guys!


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys im sorry I hadnt seen this before, was off this site for awhile.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

CreekFisherman said:


> Rotty: read this, might be able to help produce another dog in the future!
> http://www.longrangehunting.com/articles/calling-multiple-coyotes-1.php


thanks for the link. Good read.


----------

